# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Capture Username and Host name linked to created Table

## sleezy

l want to select all objects that are older than three months and map the object to
the user,machine. We are using Nt authentication.How do l do that ??????

Reason why l want to do that is so that l can calculate space usage and number of 
objects owned and group them by user and to flag objects older than 3 months so
l can archive them....

Select 
      Name 
     ,Crdate
     ,SYSTEM_USER As UserName
     ,HOST_NAME() As MachineName
From Sysobjects 
Where Name like 'TBL_DEV%' 
           AND ABS(Datediff(m,GetDate()
	       	,crdate)) >= 3 
        	AND type = 'U'

----------

